# Savannahs



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey all. 

I've been researching Savannah's for about the past 3 years now. 

I was wondering what everyone else's opinions are on them. 

Cheers!


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

I love them, not that I've had them or anything. But I too have done research on them. I hope one day to own one.


----------

